# How far is too far to drive a skid loader?



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

This year I took the jump and got rid of 2 of our older plow trucks and replaced them with 2 speed skid steers. Just leased them for the winter. These units will be placed on our bigger accounts and left there for the most part. I have a few smaller lots less than a half mile away that won't be a problem to hit but I would like to drive one of the machines 2.4 miles to another series of our accounts. Is that too far?

The route will be through town and the machine can either carry a pusher with it or not as I have a couple extras I could leave on site.

Sorry to get long winded just wanted give you all the details.

Thanks


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

How long would it take to drive that far, push the snow, and drive back? Is that to long for it to be off the original site?

Also what do you have to do legally to drive your skid down the road, some people on here say their state is nothing, some need registration, or other requirements. So just check those out.


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

We designed our Foldout Sno Pusher model (loader and backhoe) to collapse to 8'6", which is road legal in most areas. For a skidsteer I would suggest not using anything over an 8' model. This is of course if it's legal to drive a skidsteer down the road in your area.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Driving skids on the road isn't the most fun thing but shouldn't be horrible. With a 2speed it shouldn't take more than 15-20 minutes so it won't be a problem.. A few years ago in a pinch I drove my s300 14miles.. It wasn't fun but no problems.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

yeah you'd need two speed... fuel costs start to be counter productive though..

MOST states you need some form of registration/plate/snow vehicle tag etc.. but the bigger prob is how do you get the 8-10' box down the road on a slow moving vehicle? skid steer alone? yeah no prob, box too... now running into issues with cops maybe.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;2040115 said:


> yeah you'd need two speed... fuel costs start to be counter productive though..
> 
> MOST states you need some form of registration/plate/snow vehicle tag etc.. but the bigger prob is how do you get the 8-10' box down the road on a slow moving vehicle? skid steer alone? yeah no prob, box too... now running into issues with cops maybe.


I already talked to the police and we are good to go there. As far as hauling a box that's no problem either as I have a couple extras and could easily just leave one at each location.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Nobody cares about the 1 gallon of fuel you burn driving 2 miles...

My skid drives about 20 minutes each way all winter long, with a 10' pusher... never a problem


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

Mto requires you to have a slow moving triangle and fourways on. I think 9.5' is legal width going down the road. They pulled a couple of clintar traxtors off the road one storm - before they went tits up 2yrs ago

But I do the same as chad, with a 10' pusher and never had any issues.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

redclifford;2040425 said:


> Mto requires you to have a slow moving triangle and fourways on. I think 9.5' is legal width going down the road. They pulled a couple of clintar traxtors off the road one storm - before they went tits up 2yrs ago
> 
> But I do the same as chad, with a 10' pusher and never had any issues.


Not meaning to take over the thread here but what exactly do you mean by clintar going "tits up"?To the thread owner I say screw it just drive the thing. Far better off doing that than trailering if you ask me.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

NickSnow&Mow;2040463 said:


> Not meaning to take over the thread here but what exactly do you mean by clintar going "tits up"?To the thread owner I say screw it just drive the thing. Far better off doing that than trailering if you ask me.


They claimed bankruptcy. 
11 full sized tractors bunch of front end loaders
8sidewalk tractors
Needless to say there was a lot of plowing up for grabs, only downfall is that they were super cheap and everyone wanted the same price. They were charging $136 per yard for salt

Also your float will take a beating with all the salt if your going to trailer ur skid


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

redclifford;2040548 said:


> They claimed bankruptcy.
> 11 full sized tractors bunch of front end loaders
> 8sidewalk tractors
> Needless to say there was a lot of plowing up for grabs, only downfall is that they were super cheap and everyone wanted the same price. They were charging $136 per yard for salt
> ...


Is that just in your area?


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

NickSnow&Mow;2040557 said:


> Is that just in your area?


Ya just in Niagara

The guy was from guelph who owned the rights to the franchise for Niagara


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ramairfreak98ss;2040115 said:


> yeah you'd need two speed... fuel costs start to be counter productive though..
> 
> MOST states you need some form of registration/plate/snow vehicle tag etc.. but the bigger prob is how do you get the 8-10' box down the road on a slow moving vehicle? skid steer alone? yeah no prob, box too... now running into issues with cops maybe.


Could you elaborate on fuel costs?

MOST states? Could you name these states that make up the majority?

If 8' is legal, why would it be an issue to run one down the road?

You're making statements but not backing them up with facts.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I've seen news accounts of old dudes driving lawn tractors cross country,I think youll be fine doing a couple miles.just play a little country music and the time will fly by!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I think in Jersey you need a equipment in transit plate, and the correct insurance endorsement.


----------



## Spence92 (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't see why not. Just put some strobes on it. And have 4 ways running. Be sure you are withing width limits. 

Isn't a skid just a piece of farm machinery? Like a tractor you can just drive down the road. Might be different for city driving


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

leigh;2040782 said:


> I've seen news accounts of old dudes driving lawn tractors cross country,I think youll be fine doing a couple miles.just play a little country music and the time will fly by!


"You don't have to be lonely...At Farmers Only.com"


----------

